
How You Can Exploit Cryptocurrency Correlation - yoshyoshi
https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/6/7/so-you-want-to-trade-crypto-exploiting-cryptocurrency-correlation-part-5
======
yoshyoshi
There is correlation within any sector or asset class, however there are
particularly interesting patterns in Cryptocurrency due to the new and
speculative nature of the market, along with its historical pairs structure.

